# [BOOT ANIMATION] [WIP] DROID Prime



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Hello everyone.
Some of you may remember me as carlz28 from the various DROID forums on the internet. I started off making some wicked boot animations for our Android phones over a year ago. Then I got into theming and the boot animations kind of got put on hold. I made one here and there, but never really got back on track to making something worthwhile to release publicly.
So the other day, I saw on Droid-life.com that somebody made a Nexus Prime (unofficial) logo for the new phone coming out. I figured that would be something neat to turn into an animation. I contacted the original artist on deviantart.com, but haven't heard anything back yet. I took his logo and kind of remade it to look a bit crisper and add some visual effects to it. As you can see in the picture below:










If you click RIGHT HERE , you can see the preview.

Enjoy!

File Download:

bootanimation.zip

Sound file:

transdroid.mp3

Installation instructions?
This is going to be tricky, but most phones, this file should be put in /system/media folder, both the bootanimation.zip and the sound file. You may have to put the sound file in /system/media/notifications however.
Its going to be hit or miss.
And for Samsung users, ironically, this probably won't even work because Samsung uses a proprietary image format for their boot animations so this probably won't even work unless you're running a custom/AOSP ROM


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

Right on... what's ur reason for doing this? To eventually put on the ns4g? If you're meaning to place on multiple devices, I'm sure u know about screen Res, blah blah blehw...

 keep up the good work!


----------



## sefirosu (Jul 11, 2011)

This is incredible! Nice job!


----------



## CurrentWeb (Jun 6, 2011)

That's pretty sweet! I like it how it is...
The only addition I would want is maybe have the head swivel back and forth (sort of r2d2-ish, if that makes sense...)
Overall, awesome job!


----------



## Pish Posh (Jun 9, 2011)

awesome job! cant wait for this to be ready


----------



## Dizzle1978 (Jun 10, 2011)

Sweet work!


----------



## gunz.jones (Jul 10, 2011)

Good job! Can't wait for a D2G port.


----------



## mr.droidx (Sep 3, 2011)

wow this is literally the sickest boot animation i have ever seen! i cannot wait until this is up for grabs to flash! is this going to be able to flash on any phone?


----------



## jev (Sep 3, 2011)

Looks awesome! Good to see you still around. I've used many of your mods on my D1.


----------



## JackTheRipper (Sep 3, 2011)

Thats got to be the greatest boot animation ever. Can't wait to put it on my phone.


----------



## WormDoes (Jun 27, 2011)

This is great. Can you zip this up for all of us fellow Androiders to flash?? :android-smile:


----------



## mattyg151 (Jun 13, 2011)

very nice, excited to try this one out


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Hey guys, thanks for the feedback. Glad most of you enjoy it.
The file ins't ready quite yet as I am making some tweaks to the intro/text part of the beginning. I kinda kang'd those from Moto/VZW from the Bionic boot animation. I'll be adding some additional sounds and text effects. Most likely going to be "DROID" in the Transformer font at the beginning.
If the response is good, I may also make device/carrrier/etc specific versions.
Working mandatory OT at the day job, so expect this to be ready early next week (week of 9/5/11)

Thanks


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Freaking awesome work man, I love this. I can't wait to see the finished product. Kudos!


----------



## WA_Bob (Aug 2, 2011)

This is great! Even if it never makes it to a phone, I love it! :grin3:


----------



## mr.droidx (Sep 3, 2011)

is this only going to be able to be flashed on the prime when it comes out or other samsung and motorola phone? i have the dx and would love this boot animation on my phone!!


----------



## raven1245 (Sep 5, 2011)

Looking forward to it! I've been checking back a couple times a day for the last few days waiting for it to be released!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

The animation design is complete folks. Going to work on compiling the images tomorrow (Monday 9/5)

I made a few revisions to the intro part as i mentioned earlier. 
Here is a quick preview of the final version. http://carlz28.com/synered/NexusPrime.html

Ill update the OP when I get to a computer.


----------



## raven1245 (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know if I'm a fan of the moving background. It just feels like it's cycling between 2 or 3 different images.


----------



## notlim (Sep 5, 2011)

Loved the first version, didn't really like the new one though...
Thanks for your work!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Dont fret. I'll be going back to a clean style of the first version. The image filesize with the background was just too big to make it practical.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Cant wait to try this out on my DroidX. Great work, nice call on going back to your first set, its better. Thanks for doing this.


----------



## guitarbedlam (Sep 6, 2011)

What might also be cool to think of, is if you had headlights and have it come in from the distance with the lights getting brighter..


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

Any word on ETA? Can't wait to install.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Should have a beta version to test out tonight/early morning (Wednesday) 
Im only going to release one version initially. Meaning one set of screen resolution. Most likely 800 * 480 as i have that on my Thunderbolt. The sound file will be given separately because I cant possibly know how everyones phone will handle sound upon bootup. Some phones use the desc.txt file to utilize sound, others use an xml file to start sounds. Additionally, I will try my best to help others figure out how to load sound on boot if you are unsuccessful.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Final revisions made. Some blue added. The original full red version will be made available exclusively on a theme (including that cubed style background) shortly. For now, check the OP for the d/l instructions.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Mods, feel free to close this thread as I have posted the new version into the theme/boot animation section with current info. Thanks


----------



## raven1245 (Sep 5, 2011)

Can't find the new post you mentioned.

Tried it and it just loops /DROID/010.png to about 20.png. (So just the Droid logo and the flashing across it repeating). I'll keep playing with it and see what comes up.

Droid X2

Edit: I copied it over again and it works great now. Something must have gone wrong with it the first time. Looks great!


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

raven1245 said:


> Can't find the new post you mentioned.
> 
> Tried it and it just loops /DROID/010.png to about 20.png. (So just the Droid logo and the flashing across it repeating). I'll keep playing with it and see what comes up.
> 
> ...


http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?4696-BOOT-ANIMATION-DROID-Prime

I'm running it on my HTC Thunderbolt and its working flawlessly.
I even just downloaded the file onto my phone from the server directly, copied it to /system/media, changed permissions and it works.


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

raven1245 said:


> Edit: I copied it over again and it works great now. Something must have gone wrong with it the first time. Looks great!


Good deal! Thank you for trying it out!


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

Ok I'm a total noob when comes to this, and have no clue how to install this.

Never mind I got it working, took about 4 tries lol.


----------



## areayetee (Jul 15, 2011)

Any Mirrors? Both files say account suspended when I try to download.


----------



## tlingitsoldier (Sep 7, 2011)

Try here: http://www.droidforums.net/forum/dr...ustom-boot-animation-just-came-out-today.html


----------



## BootAnimator (Jun 10, 2011)

Sorry guys. Forgot to pay my bill for my server. Should be back up tomorrow. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## bhfd64 (Aug 12, 2011)

Has anyone got the sound working on a Fascinate?

I've tried putting the audio file in all 3 locations mentioned named PowerOn as both .wav and .mp3 files and it doesn't want to play.


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

bhfd64 said:


> Has anyone got the sound working on a Fascinate?
> 
> I've tried putting the audio file in all 3 locations mentioned named PowerOn as both .wav and .mp3 files and it doesn't want to play.


Are you running stock but rooted?


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Should have a beta version to test out tonight/early morning (Wednesday)
> Im only going to release one version initially. Meaning one set of screen resolution. Most likely 800 * 480 as i have that on my Thunderbolt. The sound file will be given separately because I cant possibly know how everyones phone will handle sound upon bootup. Some phones use the desc.txt file to utilize sound, others use an xml file to start sounds. Additionally, I will try my best to help others figure out how to load sound on boot if you are unsuccessful.


BootAnimator,

I'm having a hell of a time trying to get sound working in CM7. Any ideas?


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

BootAnimator said:


> Installation instructions:
> 
> This is going to be tricky, but most phones, this file should be *put in /system/media folder*, both the bootanimation.zip and the sound file. *You may have to put the sound file in /system/media/notifications however.*


What is highlighted above is what worked for me on a Droid X .602


----------



## mr.droidx (Sep 3, 2011)

what if you have a different boot animation in the system media file? do you need to delete it or does it just over ride it?


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

mr.droidx said:


> what if you have a different boot animation in the system media file? do you need to delete it or does it just over ride it?


I'm pretty sure it's fine. The system looks to Data/Local first.


----------



## bhfd64 (Aug 12, 2011)

muscal said:


> Are you running stock but rooted?


PoolParty with jt's newest kernel.

Just tapped that..


----------



## mr.droidx (Sep 3, 2011)

got this up and running on my x and have to say this is awesome! props to you for making it! the only thing ive noticed is the sound seems to be a little off? idk maybe its just me but what does everyone else think?


----------



## bouncer (Aug 26, 2011)

Why anyone has used optimum prime I have no clue, Considering that there is actually a nexus prime, Who's so much more awesomer.


----------



## gt1989 (Jun 13, 2011)

"mr.droidx said:


> got this up and running on my x and have to say this is awesome! props to you for making it! the only thing ive noticed is the sound seems to be a little off? idk maybe its just me but what does everyone else think?


It is the same on my x too.


----------



## razor2006 (Jul 16, 2011)

"bouncer said:


> Why anyone has used optimum prime I have no clue, Considering that there is actually a nexus prime, Who's so much more awesomer.


Haha, I had this thought too, but it's still pretty neat.


----------



## djwill48 (Sep 12, 2011)

Works great for D2G. just adb push it to /data/local and then put the .mp3 in /system/media/notifications


----------



## muscal (Sep 2, 2011)

Are you running CM7 or stock?



djwill48 said:


> Works great for D2G. just adb push it to /data/local and then put the .mp3 in /system/media/notifications


----------



## pjd17011 (Jul 9, 2011)

I'm running a DX with CM7 2.3.7 build and the animation is laggy and my phone boots before the animation finishes. I also noticed the audio starts too soon and is not synchronized with the animation. I have done the following:

Boot animation.zip /data/local

sound file in /system/media

I also ran the bootsnd.sh file needed to get the boot audio to work on CM7. I would appreciate any suggestions to get this working because this is by far the coolest boot animation I've had.

Thanks!!!


----------



## davey11 (Jul 14, 2011)

Working fine on my charge. Samsung handles boot sound differently so no sound. I prefer no sound anyways. Thanks!

Sent from my SCH-I510


----------

